# JL C2 vs C5.



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Sold the coaxials and decided to kick it up a notch and go with some JL mids, they're very expensive so they must sound good 

Do you think it's worth the money to step it up from the C2 to the C5, is the SQ going to be that much better ?

$200/pr JL Audio C2-525CW 150W 5.25" Evolution C2 Series Component Woofer

$320/pr JL Audio C5-525cw 225W 5.25" Evolution C5 Series Component Woofer


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, there is a pretty large difference between the two. C2's are surprisingly good, but on a side to side comparison...there is no comparison.


----------



## atownmack (Mar 20, 2013)

Iv'e had the c5, and c3's, and heard plenty of zr's. To me my favorite JL is the c3. Very smooth and detailed mid, and tweeter. The tweeter is definitely on the bright side, but not harsh. That's what I would go with. 

If you are already sold on those two as option hands down the c5.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Alright, the C2 is out because it's a coax, that narrows it down to the C3-570cw or C5-570cw


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mic is selling some c5's right now I think 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd nab the X-57 mid woofers on ebay for 199, and stick a pair of XT-25 Vifa ring radiators pointed at my nose, using active crossovers...


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

X-57's are $400/pr, are you sure the ebay speakers are legit ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Wait, don't you have a dsp of some sort?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

gstokes said:


> X-57's are $400/pr, are you sure the ebay speakers are legit ?


X 57 Image Dynamics 5x7" 6x8" High Def Midrange Car Speakers Mids Mid Bass New | eBay

?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Wait, don't you have a dsp of some sort?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Not anymore, sold it and put in that Sony head unit with the T/A


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Could have gotten even better price to performance with speakers if you stuck with it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

If you are contemplating the ID 5X7's you should message this guy:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/190129-image-dynamics-xs-57-component-set.html


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

cajunner said:


> X 57 Image Dynamics 5x7" 6x8" High Def Midrange Car Speakers Mids Mid Bass New | eBay
> 
> ?


Alright Cajunner, I'm going to follow your advice and go with the X-57's, I got the money for the C5's but you say the X-57's are better choice..


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

If you can't run the wide bander don't go JL.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

DDfusion said:


> If you can't run the wide bander don't go JL.


I don't understand, please explain..

This is a 2-way active front stage with RE Audio Tweeters, all i need is a dedicated mid/woofer to cover the gap from 80Hz to 2500hz..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

If you can run active why are you limiting yourself to car audio branded drivers?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> If you can run active why are you limiting yourself to car audio branded drivers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Maybe because it's going in a car


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

gstokes said:


> I don't understand, please explain..
> 
> This is a 2-way active front stage with RE Audio Tweeters, all i need is a dedicated mid/woofer to cover the gap from 80Hz to 2500hz..


JL tweeters are horrible in a 2 way.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> Maybe because it's going in a car


so i guess about half this forum is doing it wrong then.. carry on


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> JL tweeters are horrible in a 2 way.


which ones in particular? care to elaborate?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> If you can run active why are you limiting yourself to car audio branded drivers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Hi Skizer, I was originally planning to use 5.25's then realized my ford uses 6x8's in the doors, i was using adapters but now am going back to a 6x8 and eliminate the adapter, it will sound MUCH better without the plastic adapter.
The only decent oval mid/woofer for my application is the C3/C5 or the X-57 so my choices are limited..


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Every one that can't play lower than 4K.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> so i guess about half this forum is doing it wrong then.. carry on


Different stokes for different folks. Not everyone wants to put every driver on axis


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

DDfusion said:


> JL tweeters are horrible in a 2 way.


Not using JL tweeters, RE Audio TW-25's..
All i need is mids !!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> Different stokes for different folks.* Not everyone wants to put every driver on axis*


not even sure where you get the idea that raw drivers need to be on axis.

gstokes, your making it seem like your just screwing the speaker directly to the metal door skin. is that the case?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

You do you. I'll keep using my car drivers and enjoying a 3D stage


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> .. gstokes, your making it seem like your just screwing the speaker directly to the metal door skin. is that the case?


yes, with a gasket..

Replacing the factory 6x8 with aftermarket 6x8....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> yes, with a gasket..


i would use some sort of baffle.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> You do you. I'll keep using my car drivers and enjoying a 3D stage


sounds like your dodging my question, but ok cool.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I am. Preferences


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> i would use some sort of baffle.


Thanks Skizer, have those 6x8 hard plastic baffles already installed, am sure they will flex a little but should still be improvement over infinite baffle ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> Thanks Skizer, have those 6x8 hard plastic baffles already installed, am sure they will flex a little but should still be improvement over infinite baffle ?


like premade ones?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> like premade ones?


yes, they're actually foam but semi rigid..


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on the JL C5-570 Component Woofers for $320/pr, they'll be here Friday and very excited !!

If the sound is half as good as the hype I will be extremely pleased,..


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Waiting on your opinion.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

didnt i tell you you could have saved even more? lol

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/229634-jl-audio-speakers.html


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> didnt i tell you you could have saved even more? lol
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/229634-jl-audio-speakers.html


I know but I didn't want another 5.25


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SQLnovice said:


> Waiting on your opinion.


I will keep you posted but it take them some time to break in before they really shine..

To be honest, if you have the power I don't believe you could go wrong with the C5-570..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> I know but I didn't want another 5.25


go back and read the whole ad. 6.5 mids bnib


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

gstokes said:


> I will keep you posted but it take them some time to break in before they really shine..
> 
> To be honest, if you have the power I don't believe you could go wrong with the C5-570..


You don't even have them yet and if I rember right you have never had higher line drivers. 
With that said how the F do you know you can't go wrong with them?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> go back and read the whole ad. 6.5 mids bnib


6.5" driver won't fit in 6" hole..

Already ordered the C5-570 now try to be happy for me


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> 6.5" driver won't fit in 6" hole..
> 
> Already ordered the C5-570 now try to be happy for me


most of the time it will. also, this is another reason you should use baffles instead of attatching the speaker right to the door


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

DDfusion said:


> You don't even have them yet and if I rember right you have never had higher line drivers.
> With that said how the F do you know you can't go wrong with them?


You are correct, these are the nicest speakers i have bought to date..
It don't take much to make me happy and a lot of discerning listeners highly recommend them so am quite sure I will be more than pleased..

From what I've gathered reading lot's of discussions both here and at SMD:
The only people that didn't like them were those trying to run them off head unit power only..
Even though they have identical specs the C5 is more power hungry than the C3 and won't shine unless properly fed and I've got that covered with a 75Wrms channel..

There's no doubt in my mind that the SQ in my van is about to improve by leaps and bounds..

Sometimes you have to take a leap of faith and believe woofers that cost $320/pr won't disappoint your auditory senses


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> You are correct, these are the nicest speakers i have bought to date..
> It don't take much to make me happy and a lot of discerning listeners highly recommend them so am quite sure I will be more than pleased..
> 
> From what I've gathered reading lot's of discussions both here and at SMD:
> ...


well to be fair, leaps and bounds might be going a bit far. its not really going anywhere without a proper install and tune. just dont expect unicorns is what im getting at lol


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> well to be fair, leaps and bounds might be going a bit far. its not really going anywhere without a proper install and tune. just dont expect unicorns is what im getting at lol


The door is insulated, I'm using a baffle and the BP filter is set perfect..
The biggest improvement I will realize is the increase in sub-frequency response of a 5x7 compared to a 5.25, larger diameter speaker will always handle low frequencies better than a smaller diameter speaker.
The second thing to improve will be no more flex in the speaker adapter, it's going to be mounted rock solid against the baffle and door panel, the 5.25" hole leaves a lot of flimsy plastic between the hole and the speaker,.
All that excess plastic is coming out and leaving just the outer ring/baffle.
Chances are excellent that a brand new JL speaker that's made in Germany using their latest and greatest technology will give me eargasms.
So yes, I could go on but I believe my statement of "leaps and bounds" was pretty accurate


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> The door is insulated, I'm using a baffle and the BP filter is set perfect..
> The biggest improvement I will realize is the increase in sub-frequency response of a 5x7 compared to a 5.25, larger diameter speaker will always handle low frequencies better than a smaller diameter speaker.
> The second thing to improve will be no more flex in the speaker adapter, it's going to be mounted rock solid against the baffle and door panel, the 5.25" hole leaves a lot of flimsy plastic between the hole and the speaker,.
> All that excess plastic is coming out and leaving just the outer ring/baffle.
> ...


ok then. ill share my story. i went from a basic install that had no processing (well it did, just wasnt being used. was to lazy to tune it lol) with ok equipment. last speakers i used in there were the ground zero uraniums. nothing special. not bad though. then i got my new install up and running this past spring, with arguably some of the best speakers on the market. obviously since it just got playing it wasnt tuned, and that wasnt even leaps and bounds better than what i had before. yeah it was clean/clearer, but thats about it. after i tuned (which took a bit to nail), THAT was leaps and bounds better. when i defeat all TA/EQ in my current install, it is an extremely drastic difference. almost sickening actually, considering some people get gear just as good, but dont tune it. its all going to waste. the install also makes a huge difference, especially in the midbass department. and by tuning i dont mean crossovers and some ta. i mean that, plus the eq'ing/level matching of each individual driver. that, and nailing time alignment was what i would call leaps and bounds. you should get back on that dsp game next.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> .. eq'ing/level matching of each individual driver. that, and nailing time alignment was what i would call leaps and bounds. you should get back on that dsp game next.


I will next year, it's taken me a long time but it's finally coming together..

Since the A/C doesn't work i pulled the grilles out of the vent on both sides and mounted the tweeters in dash, had to drill very discrete holes on both sides of the dash to feed the wires through, it sounds great and will look really good once finished.


----------

